
Star Labs’ Newest Linux Laptop Is Small but Perfectly Formed - illuminated
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/starlabs-lite-mk-iii-linux-laptop
======
rurban
for the same price I got a Lenovo E495, with a Ryzen and 1TB HD. not
comparable.

